# Kato E8/9A part # 176-5307 help



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

OK, heres the deal. I just purchased a new Kato E8/E9A Southern Pacific loco and digitrax DN163K0a decoder to put in it. I put the loco on my track and it ran fine....for a few minutes. Then it stopped dead. No other loco would run as long as the E8/9A was on the track. Removing the E8/9A allowed the other locos to move again. Popping the shell off, this is what I found:










Removing the board, there was a fairly large drop of oil on top of the rear flywheel. Without the lightboard, the loco runs great. Here is the light board:



















I could find nothing else that could have caused the short (with the exception of the ol drop). My question is, being that the engine runs fine without the light board (and the excess oil wiped off), would you go ahead and install the decoder or send the engine back to Kato? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It looks like the part that failed was the directional diode. You should be fine installing the decoder. I don't think the oil had anything to do with it's failing, probably just a bad part!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

NIMT,

My guess would be you are correct, as the loco runs just fine without the light board. I wish I had bought a sound decoder for this one, so I may swap the DN163K0a decoder out in the future. gotta LOVE DCC!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you would be safe too, John. Let us know how you made out.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Is it possible to return it to the shop or person you bought if from? It appears that you have a claim for defective product.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Carl, there are several reasons for not returning it. Number one being, I don't believe there is anything wrong with the loco itself. Nmber two, I allready have, and was planning on installing the decoder. Number three, too much time, money, and hassle shipping it back and waiting for it to be returned.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A good decoder for that unit is a Digitrax SDN144KOA.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

And if you don't want to mill your own frame for the speaker
Trackmater frame Here


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Sean,

I was just checking out the pictures of your dogs on your website. No updates in almost a year???


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*update*

Finally had a few minutes to install the decoder and she's running fine! Boy those leds are bright! Learned a lesson almost the hard way, one, maybe two wraps of that kapton tape is enough! Now I gotta swap out at least one coupler on the set of four SP daylight passenger cars I have so she'll have something to pull!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Update to the Update*

Here she is running the ridge!










The passenger cars need some work. The two coach cars are ConCor and the bagage and observation cars are lighted Atlas cars. They all have horn/hook couplers.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice!!


----------

